# 2013 Taurus SHO by Musicar Northwest



## VP Electricity (Apr 11, 2009)

Another SQ build from Musicar. Client's car had Sync with Sony sound (more 6x9s than any one car should ever have!)










We measured the output of the Sony amplifier - the "A"-pillar tweeters were actively crossed over, the door 6x9s were band-pass filtered, and the subwoofer didn't really get any lower bass notes from the amp than the door speakers, so we derived our signal from the front tweeter and front woofer only, and boosted in the low-end stopband to get a flat electrical response. We turned Surround off in the Sync menu, unplugged the center front and rear speakers, removed the 6x9 rear-deck "subwoofers" to let bass through from the trunk a bit more, and faded the deck 100% forward so no music came from the rear, but the rear parking sensors still had their audible alert tone. 










When we cut the output leads from the Sony amplifier, we install Molex connectors so that in the future, reconnection is very simple. 










We ran these into a Helix DSP and corrected it there (did NOT sum it, as we saw no need, and there was overlap to the signals, so cancellation would have resulted). 










Then we used an Arc Audio KS125.4 and KS500.1. The four-channel was used to drive the Morel MT-230 tweeters and the Hybrid MW6 midwoofers in a fully-active configuration. The mono amp powered a JL Audio 12TW3. 










The sub, the two amps, and the DSP processor all went into the "spare" well - I call it that because the 2013 SHO had no spare in the well, just a styrofoam insert and a "mobility kit" compressor. 

The stock tweeters are in the "A"-pillars, very small and pretty high up. We didn't really like the locations, so we fabbed the tweeters into the sail trims and oriented them on-axis. 









































































The stock 6x9 mounts are about 2" deep, so we built mounts out of HDPE which spaced the Morels out AND duplicated the seal against the back of the door panel. 





























The subwoofer enclosure and amp rack were bolted to the floor using nutserts. 























































So now Tom built the subfloor and the amp/subwoofer trim, with storage for the "mobility kit":































































































































The load floor is stable and you can fill the trunk with luggage without hurting anything. The sides vent as well as the grilles, so there is good airflow from under the panel.

The result? VERY clean sound (we did not hear clipping on the output of the Sony amplifier), some of the best imaging I have heard in a while, and a really, really wide stage with no holes in it. The TW3 was a great-sounding sub, and I think we will be using a lot more of these. This car actually gave me a huge grin, I wish I could listen to it for hours, honestly.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

When this guy says "we" he is mainly referring to one of the most awesome fabricators of our times, Tom Miller.

Remember that name, folks..... 

Another great looking build from Musicar! (like they know how to do anything other than great builds!!)


----------



## VP Electricity (Apr 11, 2009)

Joey is right that when I say "we" I mean "Tom did all the work" 

Thanks for the kind words, JOey!


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

Beautiful work!!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

WE DEMAND MORE INPUT AND COMMENTS FROM VP FIBERGLASS!!

VP FIBERGLASS!!!

VP FIBERGLASS!!!



Tom is a god...that is all


----------



## colled96 (Feb 2, 2010)

This is a very nice build. "Low Key." Very, very nice.


----------



## watts (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi - I have a 2014 taurus with the sony system. If I'm only adding a sub would you recommend using the door signal or the rear "sub" signal?

Nice work btw. I have a spare since I don't have the performance package, but I'm planning something similar.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Not 100% if it's the same on the Taurus, but I know that on the Raptor/F150 Sony system, the "sub" out from the amp distorts very early. Using the front door signal was a better way to go, and from what he's saying here, I imagine it would be a better choice, too.

Jay


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Drooool! Gorgeous work!


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

Just went through this thread again, amazing detail and some pretty cool build techniques. Well done gents, I wouldn't hesitate to bring my vehicles to you if I were closer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VP Electricity (Apr 11, 2009)

SQram said:


> Just went through this thread again, amazing detail and some pretty cool build techniques. Well done gents, I wouldn't hesitate to bring my vehicles to you if I were closer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the kind words - and you wouldn't be our first BC visitor


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

VP Electricity said:


> Thanks for the kind words - and you wouldn't be our first BC visitor


shut up and bring out VP Fiberglass!


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Great build, very stealth and oem like!


----------



## VP Fiberglass (Jun 19, 2010)

Haha...Hi Bing! 

Thanks everyone for the nice words. This was a fun little project that "we" were able to complete on a pretty tight time and materials budget. Thanks to VP-E for getting the build log up.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

VP Fiberglass said:


> Haha...Hi Bing!
> 
> Thanks everyone for the nice words. This was a fun little project that "we" were able to complete on a pretty tight time and materials budget. Thanks to VP-E for getting the build log up.


Hooray! All hail the mighty Tom!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikesb (Feb 16, 2014)

Finally had to chime one here. Might think about what you say or how you say it!

Tight time and budget. Do you know how much it cost or how long it took?

You just ruffled my feathers with that comment, think about it from my perspective of time and hard earned money. A good customer is one that speaks. A customer you will never see again is one that won't tell you things

Very impressed with what you did to my car, I keep going out and looking at it and listening to it
"Hope I'm a good customer"

THATS MY CAR
Mike in Portland


----------



## rmchevelle (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice detailing!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Hahhaha... Sounds like some classic salesperson vs. installer banter to me!

Mike, as you know, Tom is a phenomenal fabricator. I put him as one of the top 5 in the country. I am sure he did not mean to offend you with his comment. I can imagine where he is coming from. This is my mental picture......
/Tom in the back crafting a masterpiece in your trunk. Ken-"Tom, is that trunk done yet, it's just a simple false floor" Tom-"Ken, I am making magic here, give me a break" Ken-"Magic? Doesn't that happen by just snapping your fingers?" Tom-Shaking Head "No Ken, these things take time. The level of detail and fitment exhibited in my work does not happen overnite." Ken-"Overnite, it's been like 3 overnites so far!" Tom-"I think facebook is calling you Ken"/

LOL! 

If you guys only knew how many times Bing and I went back and forth on me spending longer on a build than was budgeted for.... 
I know personally what Tom was feeling, and it was probably just a water ed down interpretation of the hell Ken was putting him through so he could make your trunk beautiful (haha.. maybe that was a SLIGHT exaggeration..) :laugh:

(and so you know the level that Tom is at, and this is no joke, sometimes when I am designing something, I am thinking, "now, how would Tom do this"... seriously...)





VP Fiberglass said:


> Haha...Hi Bing!
> 
> Thanks everyone for the nice words. This was a fun little project that "we" were able to complete on a pretty tight time and materials budget. Thanks to VP-E for getting the build log up.


----------



## VP Electricity (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't spend all my time on Facebook! I spend some time here too!


----------



## VP Fiberglass (Jun 19, 2010)

So, I just got off the phone with Mike (the Owner), and I wanted to come on here and issue an apology. 

I think my comments came off as saying that the deadline for the job and the overall budget were a problem. That's not at all what I was saying. In fact, we were pretty backed up and got the car back to Mike almost a week after we originally told him, and he was extremely understanding of that. And as far as costs, I was simply referring to the line item in the quote for _materials_ being lower than normal. This certainly wasn't at the customer's request. This was simply because Ken and I didn't get together to go over the proposal like we normally do (as I said, we've been pretty backed up). I wanted to do things a certain way, and we didn't want to go over the agreed upon amount for the job (which was substantial by any standards).

I hope this clears things up a bit. And THANK YOU to Mike for coming on here and saying something. I couldn't agree more about a good customer letting us know when he's not happy about something. Nothing is more important to me than the customer, and turning that "customer" into a "client". 

And now I will go back into my shop and continue to hide from the public. 

Joey gets it.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I for one appreciate and respect your business more for being a stand up company after that. We all know how things can be misconstrued once we hit that send button. Again my best to your shop, and to the owner for sharing his vehicle with us.


----------



## Skierman (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice!

Not to hijack - What is that device you are using to see the signal output? Is there something I can use at home that won't break the bank to determine what freq range is outputted from my factory setup?


----------



## Mikesb (Feb 16, 2014)

I didn't (totally) intend on stirring up trouble, but kinda glad I did. With the response I got from Tom I'm all the more a fan of Musicar. I think JOey summed up a lot to, I didn't even think about the words time and budget meaning something else. 

Mike


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

with all the threads about shoddy installation work from professional installation, I think a little room for interpretation exists when the install appears as this one does, an absolute gem of a job.

It didn't appear to be rushed, I see no cut corners (pun no intend) and by every account so far, a testament to excellent sound quality.

How do you appear to be professionally detached, when obviously proud of your company's handiwork... I think the cost must have been considerable, considering the install's attention to detail. If not for anything else, it is better for everyone to experience these misunderstandings as a bystander so thanks for posting, to all parties.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

there are installers that simply dont know how to cut corners, and Tom is a great example _


----------



## PerformanceAudioLVNV (Apr 1, 2010)

Beautiful build as always guys! First class!

Mikesb, if you're ever in Vegas with the car I'd love to take a look & listen!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

you know what i like the most about this?

the sail panels and the sub trim. using the cores of mdf as a 'hollow core' mold, then filling around the sides to make a cool chamfer looks awesome.


i did an install with a ford focus st that had the sony amplifier. i found that the volume at the headunit was controlled inside the amplifier. its a bummer too - because it looks like the amp gets a line-level input, and if the amp didnt control volume, we could have removed the oem amplifier from the entire signal chain just leaving it in for chimes and what not.


but very visually striking (tweeters+trunk) and good job. the use of plastic in the door speakers is also a +1 in my book. im tired of seeing MDF used there.

very cool.


----------



## watts (Oct 11, 2012)

Do you guys have any shots of where the fuse holder was placed under the hood? I'm trying to find a creative place to put mine but things are a bit tight on the drivers side. Anything i come up with has a lot of extra wire that is doubling back on itself.


----------



## VP Electricity (Apr 11, 2009)

I do not have a shot of it, but there was a reversing service loop of about 8 inches. Maybe mikesb can snap a pic?


----------



## Mikesb (Feb 16, 2014)

Absolutely - I'll take one in the morning


----------



## Mikesb (Feb 16, 2014)

Does this help


----------



## watts (Oct 11, 2012)

Very helpful - thanks for snapping a pic! I was thinking there or else mounting it to the edge of the fuse box cover (lower right of your pic) in that little gap by the strut tower.


----------



## jbeez (Aug 20, 2013)

This is an awesome build. I have a 2014 Taurus and I'm just amazed at the detail, esp of the front tweeter pods and door plastic, I have no idea how I'd even begin to duplicate that for when I install front soundstage :|


----------



## charliekwin (Apr 22, 2012)

Jeepers, those are some kind of beautiful. Great work.


----------



## jbeez (Aug 20, 2013)

So the tweeters and front door speakers have overlapping? I currently go from that Sony oem dsp front tweeters and doors to an audiocontrol lc8i sum those and out of there to a helix dsp. Should I just be going straight to helix high-level inputs?

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i love looking at this build.


----------



## Auto-Mafia (Nov 14, 2014)

wow simple and effective. Looks sick to boot!


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

MAN I would love more pictures of the build from the sails those look amazing....


----------

